# IO cannot be resolved



## Versager (6. Dez 2010)

Moin,
bin noch ein totaler Anfänger und weiss nicht, warum ich bei diesem "Programm" immer diese Fehlermeldung bekomme.
"IO cannot be resolved" in zeile 9 und 10. Ich benutze eclipse 3.6.1 calssic.


```
import java.io.*;

public class Ausgaben {

	public static void main(String[] args) {
		System.out.print(4711);
		System.out.print(" ist eine positive Zahl");
		int fuenf = 5;
		IO.print(-fuenf);
		IO.println(" ist eine negative Zahl!");
		
	}

}
```

habs mit und ohne das import java.io.*; versucht aber das hat auch nichts geändert.


----------



## Final_Striker (6. Dez 2010)

Es ist eine externe Bibliothek oder Klasse, die du einbinden musst.


----------



## Versager (6. Dez 2010)

schonmal danke, kannst du mir noch bitte sagen was ich dafür tun muss?


----------



## Gast2 (6. Dez 2010)

Du musst die IO Klasse in den Build-Path aufnehmen.


----------



## XHelp (6. Dez 2010)

Erstmal müsstest du von dem Lehrer die Klasse/Bibliothek überhaupt bekommen. Oder ein Link dazu oder wasauchimmer


----------



## SlaterB (6. Dez 2010)

verzichte vorerst ganz auf IO und schreibe überall statt IO  System.out, das hast du zum Teil ja sowieso schon


----------



## Versager (6. Dez 2010)

ok, mach ich. danke nochmal


----------



## chillerStudent (7. Dez 2010)

Die In und Out klassen findest du hier:
Sprechen Sie Java?


----------

